# Big bobcats - Centerville, TX



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Checked the cameras this weekend and found a couple of big cats roaming around. One of the cats looks like its been working out and eating plenty of protein.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

that second pic is just crazy. That cat on the right is massive.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

awesome pics....cool to see two at once.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

nice pussy cat


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Some older trail cam pictures I have of cats in the same area.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Is it just me, or does that last pic of a cat look an awful lot like an Ocelot?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Its you:smile: and the OP needs several dirtholes with a # 3 Victor coilspring set in front of each.....WW


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

wet dreams said:


> Its you:smile: and the OP needs several dirtholes with a # 3 Victor coilspring set in front of each.....WW


Oh, okay. I'll go take my meds now


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice photos!

About the only harm those bobcats would do would be predication on quail, but quail are pretty much non-existent around Centerville.

From the Texas Mammals website...

"Their food consists mainly of small mammals and birds. The stomachs of 118 bobcats contained the following (expressed in percentages): mammals, 65.8 (44.5 of which were harmful species, 20.5 beneficial, 1.1 neutral); birds (bait), 3.1; fish (bait), 0.6; unidentified foods, 3.1; miscellaneous material (not food), 27.1. Among the mammals, wood rats, ground squirrels, mice, and rabbits supply the bulk of the diet. Although deer occasionally are killed and eaten, most of the deer meat found in bobcat stomachs has been carrion. They also prey upon domestic sheep, goats, and poultry but the damage done is rarely great."

http://www.nsrl.ttu.edu/tmot1/lynxrufu.htm


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Great Pics.!....Thanks, for sharing them!!........:smile:.Mark*

*Throwing "GREENIE", your way!!*


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

:headknock


AvianQuest said:


> Nice photos!
> 
> About the only harm those bobcats would do would be predication on quail, but quail are pretty much non-existent around Centerville.
> 
> ...


Maybe you could trap them and keep one as a pet.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

micklitz said:


> :headknock
> 
> Maybe you could trap them and keep one as a pet.


Requires a permit, worked with a guy that kept a few females penned up, he would collect the urine for use in trapping. Spugersalty should remember very well as he was a young kid then and it was a close freind of his dads. You ever tried getting a live mature cat out of a trap>>>you better be ready...WW


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes sir, the big female actually killed and partially ate the smaller one after a few years.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> You ever tried getting a live mature cat out of a trap>>>you better be ready...WW


Just pat its head and say "_Nice kitty_".......it will be eating off your hand in no time....

You are correct about having to get a special permit to keep one in Texas. Surprisingly, you can keep a wolf without a permit.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Steroids does a cat's body good, that one is the biggest one I have ever seen!!! Nice pictures!!!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

AvianQuest said:


> Nice photos!
> 
> About the only harm those bobcats would do would be predication on quail, but quail are pretty much non-existent around Centerville.
> 
> ...


In parts of the state that have a lot of rabbits and other small prey animals they kill less deer. But even in south Texas where there is lots of small prey, they still take mature bucks that are worn out from the rut. In areas such as central and east Texas that do not have a rabbit under every bush, they easyly move up tp deer, especially fawns and yearlings. I have shot em chasing young deer and when I have been a little slow on the trigger, while they are dragging a still kicking deer off. I have been called out to ranches that have lost almost all thier fawn crop to bobcats, after killing a dozen or two the fawn production returns to normal.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

wet dreams said:


> Its you:smile: and the OP needs several dirtholes with a # 3 Victor coilspring set in front of each.....WW


 Nothing wrong with the #3 victor, I have caught tons of yotes and cats in em, but now when I order new traps, I get the #4 sleepy creek. Less toe catches and a great trigger.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> Nice photos!
> 
> About the only harm those bobcats would do would be predication on quail, but quail are pretty much non-existent around Centerville.
> 
> http://www.nsrl.ttu.edu/tmot1/lynxrufu.htm


so - since quail are "pretty much non-existent" and given the drought conditions of the past year - are you saying the wood rats, mice, birds, are the reason these two are so healthy? - just askin' 



wampuscat said:


> In parts of the state that have a lot of rabbits and other small prey animals they kill less deer. But even in south Texas where there is lots of small prey, they still take mature bucks that are worn out from the rut. In areas such as central and east Texas that do not have a rabbit under every bush, they easyly move up tp deer, especially fawns and yearlings. I have shot em chasing young deer and when I have been a little slow on the trigger, while they are dragging a still kicking deer off. I have been called out to ranches that have lost almost all thier fawn crop to bobcats, after killing a dozen or two the fawn production returns to normal.


true enough - I've seen bobcat take up a position near a feeder to try and jump a young fawn or yearling deer. I sat and watched one in a tree, near a feeder, in South Texas, pass on squirrels, rabbits, birds and racoon - A young yearling came into the area and before the cat could pounce I shot it. Not a very good shot I'm afraid. I hit it, it hit the ground, rolled and took off. we looked for it but never found it in that brush.

bobcat and coyote both have been known to decimate fawn crops. Now with this drought, I would find it very difficult to believe that rats, mice, squirrels and sparrows will keep them alive.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

and just for the sake of comparison:



> Pronghorn fawns, however, are extremely susceptible
> to predation, especially by coyotes. In the Hudspeth County
> study, 80% of 101 fawns were taken by predators over 3 years.
> Of these, *66 were taken by coyotes and the remainder by bobcats,*
> ...





> *CONCLUSIONS*​
> Predation by mountain lions, *bobcats*, and coyotes in
> the Texas Trans-Pecos continues to be a significant factor affecting​big game and livestock,


http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/v...gETujHfoaXAvNLIQ#search="texas bobcat census"​
so it depends on the study, the location, the food supply. ​


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

TX8Pt- great pics and a great ad for CuddeBack. They have great triggerspeed, just too expensive.

OP- those are some huge cats. Goodluck getting some. It surprises me for some reason how many daytime pics I (and others) get of the cats .


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Cool pics for sure. 

I was at my friends place last year during bow season and while still hunting along the top edge of a deep creek bank I caught movement up ahead so I stopped to see just what was coming along on the trial beow me. ABout the time I stopped this fox squirrel fires up with some of the loudest barking and such I have heard. Well here comes a BIG ol female bobcat walking along on the trail, she had to easily have gone 30#. Her attention seemed to be caught up with the squirrel which was mirroring her along the branches as she came down the trail. She didn't even notice me as she walked within about 10yds or less. All the while she was loudly purring, looking and barking back at the squirrel, as if to say, yea loud mouth come on over here and we'll play. 

This year at my place in Anderson Co. I had a doe and her fawn under a feeder just at the twilight of daybreak only 20yds from me. As it got more light I noticed that the fawn had some weird looking marks on it, and when able I glassed him. He had VERY distinctive claw marks on both hams, and when he turned he had a healing but nasty gash on his throat, very indicative of being grabbed and drug down by a cat. No doubt he was a lucky little feller. 

Personally I hold no ill will towards them and find them fascinating to watch when I get the chance to. While they ARE a predator, I just don't hold the anamosity towards them that I do for a yote.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

NICE SPOTTED CATS!! I have $100 for spotted cats like that.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

John Paul said:


> NICE SPOTTED CATS!! I have $100 for spotted cats like that.


Your saying you will give 100$ for a lrg cat with good markings???? How many you want??....WW


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Go get em Walter


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yall read that study that was done over several years regarding mortality of deer ? It was done all over the country using different standards and methods of checking regarding how many deer die of natural causes. Done very professionally and through. it appears that about 50% of deer die like the first years and less and less until about 5 which is the less die off and then it begans to get worse again as they age. This test was done in areas with plenty of predators such as coyoes and bobcats. The test was done in areas that all the preadators were removed and heck it didnt change a thing. Same amount of deaths over the same time.. 

I think the "killing" of deer done by the predators such as coyotes and cats is way over exaggerated, it happens but that is life in the wild.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Yall read that study that was done over several years regarding mortality of deer ? It was done all over the country using different standards and methods of checking regarding how many deer die of natural causes. Done very professionally and through. it appears that about 50% of deer die like the first years and less and less until about 5 which is the less die off and then it begans to get worse again as they age. This test was done in areas with plenty of predators such as coyoes and bobcats. The test was done in areas that all the preadators were removed and heck it didnt change a thing. Same amount of deaths over the same time..
> 
> I think the "killing" of deer done by the predators such as coyotes and cats is way over exaggerated, it happens but that is life in the wild.


 I still shoot every yote I see. To me their worthless along with hogs.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> Your saying you will give 100$ for a lrg cat with good markings???? How many you want??....WW


You have cats like this? How many do you have?


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

No shortage of cats for you. Around here, you're lucky to see a bobcat much less have a bunch of them around


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

If it will stay dry I'll see what I can do....WW


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful animals. To kill one for no other reason but to get your rocks off is not being one with nature. Knock yourselves out, but at some point you'll pay for it.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Anjinsan said:


> Beautiful animals. To kill one for no other reason but to get your rocks off is not being one with nature. Knock yourselves out, but at some point you'll pay for it.


As humans we are part of nature and If you knew jack**** about Nature, You would know that Predators Kill other Predators all the time.

As far as you Judging what others do, Well you should know.

But I do know this pays and gets my rocks off at the same time(see photo)...


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

John Paul said:


> As humans we are part of nature and If you knew jack**** about Nature, You would know that Predators Kill other Predators all the time.
> 
> As far as you Judging what others do, Well you should know.
> 
> But I do know this pays and gets my rocks off at the same time(see photo)...


Predators don't normally kill unless they're protecting their young or hungry.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Anjinsan said:


> Predators don't normally kill unless they're protecting their young or hungry.


Like I sad you don't know.... They kill other predators so there is less competition killing the same food source.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Why do you guys feed the troll? Not even sure why he's on this forum. It's obvious he has no clue what he's talking about


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

RogerB said:


> Why do you guys feed the troll? Not even sure why he's on this forum. It's obvious he has no clue what he's talking about


No doubt Roger, I'm gonna suggest something to them: This message is hidden because Anjinsan is on your ignore list.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> No doubt Roger, I'm gonna suggest something to them: This message is hidden because Anjinsan is on your ignore list.


:rotfl: yup. It works. Works well too.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

RogerB said:


> Why do you guys feed the troll? Not even sure why he's on this forum. It's obvious he has no clue what he's talking about


Truth hurts ya, doesn't ya little ******


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

I thought this was the hunting forum??? Scratch my head!!!??? The jungle is on the bottom!!!??? Pay for it?? It looks like the critters are what will be putting money in that trappers household. Believe it OR NOT trapping for a living still is a BIG part of living in North America in the Northern states.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

> This message is hidden because Anjinsan is on your ignore list.


:rotfl: and I'm sure nothing of value was added in the above 3 posts. Nothing of value was added in any of his previous posts quoted on this subject.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Last I checked, this was a HUNTING forum, not a liberal, PETA loving board. 

Some really quality pics of those cats btw.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

Choot it, choot it. It's gonna hurt me!! Gonna hurt my protein fed deer! Choot it!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Where's Trouthunter when you need him?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

jc said:


> Where's Trouthunter when you need him?


Hunting I believe. Bobcats included I would imagine


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I'm gonna catch a few more in a leghold trap then whack m in the head with a ax handle just as my ancestors did....then sell the darn things....just as my ancestors did.....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Anjinsan said:


> You big bad hunters that kill Bobcats and then just let their bodies rot or mount their heads and let the rest of their bodies rot, are nothing but a bunch limp dics. Really, really impressive and soooo one with nature. Sleep tight bad asses.


You do know that a boar hog will kill all a sows pigs JUST to have sex again....whats up wit dat, you need to have a talk with them also....WW


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Now we know why some animals eat their young. TH needsto get back and clean house.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Mother nature always has a way to work things out. I see some humans need to be culled!!!!!! WOW, what a piece of work this ^%% *&^% is!!!! Get a LIFE!!!! All you are doing is using up some good air that some one else needs!!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Guys - y'all just need to put him on ignore. I see someone put him in quotes again (which is the only way I can see his posts) and as usual, his childish, foul, immature temper tantrums surface again. Ignore him. Martin (Trouthunter) will be back in due time and if this needs addressing I'm sure he will. Don't lower yourself to his level and give Martin concern about you as well. He's not worth acknowledging, responding to or anything else. 

Back to the OP and others who've posted pics of the cats. Got anymore? I know State_Vet has a really cool mount (two) of cats in his house. And they look really nice.

Anyone else got a mount pic? Not trying to hijack. But I do enjoy seeing them


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

RogerB said:


> Guys - y'all just need to put him on ignore. I see someone put him in quotes again (which is the only way I can see his posts) and as usual, his childish, foul, immature temper tantrums surface again. Ignore him. Martin (Trouthunter) will be back in due time and if this needs addressing I'm sure he will. Don't lower yourself to his level and give Martin concern about you as well. He's not worth acknowledging, responding to or anything else.
> 
> Back to the OP and others who've posted pics of the cats. Got anymore? I know State_Vet has a really cool mount (two) of cats in his house. And they look really nice.
> 
> Anyone else got a mount pic? Not trying to hijack. But I do enjoy seeing them


Shoot all the bobcats you want and let them lay to rot. You have the right. You have to live with that. I choose not to do it.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

"this message is hidden because Anjisan is on your ignore list"
See? It works, no angst, no elevated blood pressure, no frustration :rotfl:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

No need for ignore, aj has left the building


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Good. Now maybe this thread can be enjoyed the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

RogerB said:


> Why do you guys feed the troll? Not even sure why he's on this forum. It's obvious he has no clue what he's talking about


Maybe this troll would volunteer to demonstrate his knowledge... I can stake him out as bait for the puma. Setup a camera & record his "come to Jesus moment" for all to see on uTube. :biggrin:

A1, those are some beauties!!! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Always late to the party


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> Always late to the party


Yeah


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> Guys - y'all just need to put him on ignore. I see someone put him in quotes again (which is the only way I can see his posts) and as usual, his childish, foul, immature temper tantrums surface again. Ignore him. Martin (Trouthunter) will be back in due time and if this needs addressing I'm sure he will. Don't lower yourself to his level and give Martin concern about you as well. He's not worth acknowledging, responding to or anything else.
> 
> Back to the OP and others who've posted pics of the cats. Got anymore? I know State_Vet has a really cool mount (two) of cats in his house. And they look really nice.
> 
> Anyone else got a mount pic? Not trying to hijack. But I do enjoy seeing them


And i'm hunting for a 3rd, Roger


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Good luck Bubba. I've not seen any yet but maybe I will tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

texas8point, what model CuddleBack took those pictures??? The quality of the photos looks really good & we just discovered that yet another of our Moultries has 'bitten the dust'...

BTW, the cat in the third picture is a beautiful specimen!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Yup. I agree. That cat in the 3rd pic is special for sure.


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Heyyyyyyyyy


----------

